# NGD!



## Elysian (Jun 20, 2008)

waited on UPS for what seemed an eternity!





nothing more metal than upside down crosses and the metal sign 




mmmm Ibanez Prestige case




what the hell? a 6 string? in the seven string forum?




such a perty back




love the headcap




D-Sonic and Air Norton FTW.




but who wants a 6 string anyways? what is this, in the other hardshell case?




what could he possibly be doing? how do you fit a square peg in a round hole?




presto, it fits! RGA727 here we come




sorry for this pic being so blurry, i hate my camera's auto focus.





got new pickups coming in, i traded an x2n7 for a ds7, and have a new7 coming as well. i'm trying to source an edge pro or lo pro edge 7 for it, but if i don't find that, i'm filling in the gibraltor bridge and putting in a TOM string through body.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 20, 2008)

Cool man congrats! Can't wait to see them all done!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 20, 2008)

how the hell did that 7 string neck fit into the 6 string neck joint?!?!


----------



## Elysian (Jun 20, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> how the hell did that 7 string neck fit into the 6 string neck joint?!?!



my router


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 20, 2008)

Elysian said:


> my router




AHHHH!!! hahaha, that makes A LOT more sense! I honestly couldn't even tell! Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Blexican (Jun 20, 2008)

I hope it turns out like this:
Excuse the shit photoshop job 
The Lo-pro is supposed to be black btw.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice. Can't wait to see it when it's finished. Keep us posted!


----------



## GazPots (Jun 21, 2008)

What was the blue guitar before you split it.


Also nice project.  



Gaz


----------



## tie my rope (Jun 21, 2008)

thats gunna be killer dude!


----------



## Elysian (Jun 21, 2008)

GazPots said:


> What was the blue guitar before you split it.
> 
> 
> Also nice project.
> ...



my RG7421. i used the wrong template for the EMG's, and just got to the point where i didn't want to deal with it again... it was a good learning experience though, i'm ok with splitting it up.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 21, 2008)

btw, if anyone is wondering, yes, i did play this before i took it all apart, and it was fun, the neck felt like the neck on my 6 string, but i felt my x2n's in my 6 were far more djenty, i liked them a lot better than the d-sonic. the air norton sounded killer though.

edit: also, i bought this guitar from Tehdan7, much thanks man!


----------



## Elysian (Jun 21, 2008)

just routed the bridge pickup... wanted to leave the island that the stock pickup routes had, so i just routed the outer edge of my template. you can see 2 things in this pic besides that, 1 being that this finish is SUPER thin! i'm not sure why so thin, but its the thinnest Ibanez finish i've come across... just a few swipes with 220 grit can take it right off. the other is that i'm gluing my template right to the finish, gotta love titebond.


----------



## Ruins (Jun 21, 2008)

looks good so far its weird indeed that it has such a thin finish but what the heck less work for you.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 21, 2008)

Ruins said:


> looks good so far its weird indeed that it has such a thin finish but what the heck less work for you.



yeah, i was expecting to have to heat gun off the finish like i did on my RG7421, but now i can just get out my jitterbug sander, much better.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice work Adam. Its going to look pretty sweet. I say just fill in the bridge hole/cavity and do a TOM with string thru.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 21, 2008)

pickups routed, most of the finish is off. the black left on the maple top is just stain, not finish, itd take me a while with 220 grit to get through it(220 grit took all this off, and only took maybe 30 minutes to do, thats how thin this finish is!)


----------



## Elysian (Jun 21, 2008)

just got the pups in the mail!


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 21, 2008)

sexcellent.

what are you doing with the gibralter bridge?


----------



## Elysian (Jun 21, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> sexcellent.
> 
> what are you doing with the gibralter bridge?



want it? i was gonna sell it to be honest


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 21, 2008)

This is going to be fantastic. Subscribed!


----------



## etohk (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cool, looking forward to seeing this as it progresses!


----------



## Ruins (Jun 21, 2008)

etohk said:


> Very cool,* looking forward to seeing this as it progresses!*


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 22, 2008)

Damn, I wish my Ibanez had finish that thin. 

Looking sexy so far.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 22, 2008)

heres a new progress pic, i carved the lower horn a bit. i also sanded off all the rest of the finish, it is now a nude guitar







next step is to make a template and route the bridge route out to a much easier to fill rectangle. i've decided this is going to use my RG7421 bridge, with a graphtech acoustiphonic 7 string setup.


----------



## Trespass (Jun 22, 2008)

That lower horn bevel looks purty


----------



## Elysian (Jun 22, 2008)

Trespass said:


> That lower horn bevel looks purty



thanks, it came out well, i think. i don't know how much itd actually help playability, as the bevel on my 6 string i built didn't really, but it looks good at least


----------



## Pauly (Jun 22, 2008)

Ha, yeah I have a 7 string Jem-style body laying about, and when it gets turned into a full guitar I'm getting that lower horn bevelled at the front and back (aka Cooley-Cut) too.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 22, 2008)

more progress, now i need to pick up some dowel rod, and make a block of maple to fit the spot i just routed.


----------



## Purist (Jun 22, 2008)

Sell me the neck of the 6er!


----------



## Elysian (Jun 22, 2008)

Purist said:


> Sell me the neck of the 6er!



its already in the for sale section


----------



## Elysian (Jun 22, 2008)

plug is made, its a tight fit, there is one area that has a gap, i'll fill it in with some super hard 24 hour epoxy after i sand it flush.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 7, 2008)

finally, an update!














the red arrows and circles are spots that will get attention. when i was hogging out the bulk of the wood for the trem cavity, i got too close to the edge, and it shows. easy fix, i'll just fill it with a small bit of wood. the screw holes, i screwed down my template for the trem cavity, just gonna plug em, its getting a quilt top on it anyways. the trem fits wonderfully, has a full range of motion in what i suspect will be the normal height for it, i just need to figure out how to route underneat it, and how to route out the ZPS2 cavity. i also still need some ZPS2 parts, but rich at ibanezrules is working on that for me.


----------



## xXcondemnedXx (Jul 7, 2008)

holy damn thats nice


----------



## mat091285 (Jul 7, 2008)

Jesus what beautiful heavy yup grade! .... you should work in Ibby as a guitar designer! ... great work here!


----------



## turmoil (Jul 7, 2008)

yes yes yes!!! this guitar screams WIN!


----------



## Elysian (Jul 9, 2008)

routed the rear cavity for the ZPS2


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 9, 2008)

I can't wait til this is finished! It's going to look amazing!


----------



## Elysian (Jul 9, 2008)

I hope so. I need to get a vacuum bag setup to do the top properly, I also need to buy some finishing supplies.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 9, 2008)

Elysian said:


> I hope so. I need to get a vacuum bag setup to do the top properly, I also need to buy some finishing supplies.



I didn't see you mention anything about the finish! What's it gonna be? Lovely work man!


----------



## Elysian (Jul 9, 2008)

Seedawakener said:


> I didn't see you mention anything about the finish! What's it gonna be? Lovely work man!



Quilted maple with either a blue or purple burst, natural binding, and black back.


----------



## chaztrip (Jul 9, 2008)

Looking sweet Ely


----------



## Shawn (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, that looks awesome so far, can't wait to see more pics.  Nice work!


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Jul 9, 2008)

Sweet dude! I have that exact same trans black RGA121 with the same pickups, as well as a RGA7 too! 







Can't wait to see the finished product, looks awesome so far!


----------



## missingastring (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow! What a thread! Wish I had ur skills.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 10, 2008)

Purple burst that thing.


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 10, 2008)

pretty sweet! 6er body with 7 neck will be awesome, slightly thinner body ftw 

what kind of control layout are you going to do with it?


----------



## Elysian (Jul 10, 2008)

mnemonic said:


> pretty sweet! 6er body with 7 neck will be awesome, slightly thinner body ftw
> 
> what kind of control layout are you going to do with it?



i'm still trying to decide, though i think i'm still going to be using the petrucci switch. probably just a single volume control though.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 10, 2008)

DUde, that is really looking killer (despite the filler  )

ANyway, bad jokes aside, that really does look very good!


----------



## twiztedchild (Jul 24, 2008)

awesome. also did they make a prodution RGA7 or was that something you made, EdgeCrusher? or had made.?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 25, 2008)

Man, this is gonna look good.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 25, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> awesome. also did they make a prodution RGA7 or was that something you made, EdgeCrusher? or had made.?



nope, that was my inspiration for doing this conversion, Ibanez really needs to look into the RGA7 and the market it could have, especially with its combination of body woods, mahogany+1/2" maple cap is pure ear sex.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 25, 2008)

More picture updates!!!!


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 25, 2008)

Elysian said:


> Quilted maple with either a blue or purple burst, natural binding, and black back.



Purple!!


----------



## Rick (Jul 25, 2008)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Elysian (Jul 25, 2008)

i ordered the finishing supplies today, finally. still some work needs to be done like attaching the quilted maple veneer, and filling some holes, but overall its gonna come together pretty soon.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jul 25, 2008)

Elysian said:


> nope, that was my inspiration for doing this conversion, Ibanez really needs to look into the RGA7 and the market it could have, especially with its combination of body woods, mahogany+1/2" maple cap is pure ear sex.



I would get one if they made them. (and if I had money )


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jul 26, 2008)

wow dude, that looks, and is going to look, fantastic.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 30, 2008)

change of plans, ditching the ebony board for maple, got my fret slotting blade from stewmac today, and made my jig for fret slotting, and now i've decided to replace the ebony board with this maple one, and replacing the truss rod from the single action to a dual action.


----------



## Edroz (Jul 30, 2008)

Elysian said:


> change of plans, ditching the ebony board for maple


----------



## jrf8 (Jul 31, 2008)

Elysian said:


> change of plans, ditching the ebony board for maple, got my fret slotting blade from stewmac today, and made my jig for fret slotting, and now i've decided to replace the ebony board with this maple one, and replacing the truss rod from the single action to a dual action.




i work on alot of rickenbaker's and there dual trust rods are pretty crappy, ive seen brand new rics with twisted bent necks from the extra tension the dual truss rod puts on the neck. be careful messing with the dual truss rod action.

fucking sweet project! keep up the good work


----------



## DaemonSvek (Jul 31, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> i work on alot of rickenbaker's and there dual trust rods are pretty crappy, ive seen brand new rics with twisted bent necks from the extra tension the dual truss rod puts on the neck. be careful messing with the dual truss rod action.
> 
> fucking sweet project! keep up the good work


 
+1, i've also heard of such things


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 31, 2008)

The whole project looks really great... ,:yeswway: cant wait to see more pics


----------



## Elysian (Jul 31, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> i work on alot of rickenbaker's and there dual trust rods are pretty crappy, ive seen brand new rics with twisted bent necks from the extra tension the dual truss rod puts on the neck. be careful messing with the dual truss rod action.
> 
> fucking sweet project! keep up the good work



i'm not putting in a dual truss rod, i'm putting in a dual action truss rod. completely different. a dual action truss rod not only allows you to take give a neck relief, it can also allow you to give it back bow, it just gives you more adjustability.


----------



## digitalpig (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Elysian, what's up?
Give us an update (and more pics)! 

Greetings!
Felix


----------



## voiceguitar (Aug 8, 2008)

MORE PICS !!! such a prime looking project so far, stoked!


----------



## Elysian (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm ordering the truss rod and inlay material today, so I won't have an update until I get that. Until then I'm working on my Yamaha project


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 8, 2008)

badass man! 

but PLEASE turn the D-sonic round! I personally think they sound horribly honky with the bar facing the neck  I mean obviously it's up to you, but i recommend having it facing the bridge!


----------



## Memq (Aug 20, 2008)

*WE NEED SOME NEWS HERE!!!!*


----------



## Elysian (Aug 20, 2008)

i would be spraying finish, but its been rainy for a while now, so i'm waiting till it clears up, should be this weekend.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 25, 2008)

this one got pore filled today, tomorrow it'll get sanded to 320 and get its sealer coats. unfortunately i'm only doing the body right now, until i get some more money from selling bmw parts so i can buy some thicker headstock binding.


----------



## El Caco (Aug 26, 2008)

I love this project, need more pics.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 29, 2008)

Update!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 29, 2008)

man I didnt see any of the updates except the neck fitting on this! Damn, thats very cool man.


----------



## Memq (Aug 30, 2008)

UPDATE PLEASE!


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 30, 2008)

It's only been five days guys. Relax. 

Nice work Ely. I love modding guitars nearly asmuch as playing them (though I haven't gotten much of a chance lately as my one friend who loves to buy ebay guitars and let me work on them got fired.

Then again I don't got any tools at my disposal anymore either though. (My high school teacher who did shop retired and the new one is a tool)


----------



## Elysian (Aug 30, 2008)

got the color coat on, gonna let it dry a little longer and then do the faux binding(aka pinstriping), then it'll get 4 more coats of clear tonight, and we'll start the clearing all over tomorrow. this stewmac water based finish is insanely better than KTM9, flow control is way better, runs far less prevalent(i've gotten 1, as opposed to many with ktm9).


----------



## Elysian (Aug 30, 2008)

faux binding is on, i think it really sets off the guitar, i really love the way it looks, and it'll look sick with the black hardware, bound fretboard, sharkfin inlays(like i did on my 6 string, look like real shark fins, not like jackson's inlays), and bound headstock with color matched paint.

this is a change of direction i really didn't talk about to much of anyone, but its basically going for the Jackson DK2M theme, but with body binding added.


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 30, 2008)

Elysian said:


> faux binding is on, i think it really sets off the guitar, i really love the way it looks, and it'll look sick with the black hardware, bound fretboard, sharkfin inlays(like i did on my 6 string, look like real shark fins, not like jackson's inlays), and bound headstock with color matched paint.
> 
> this is a change of direction i really didn't talk about to much of anyone, but its basically going for the Jackson DK2M theme, but with body binding added.



you got pics of your "Real Shark Fin" inlays?


----------



## Elysian (Aug 30, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> you got pics of your "Real Shark Fin" inlays?



absolutely.




just like that, but in black on a bound maple board.


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 30, 2008)

Elysian said:


> absolutely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is going to be sweet. Just wondering how hard would it be to do that to a H-207? 

Here is a pic. I don't know what those inlays are called. offset blocks i guess?


----------



## Elysian (Aug 30, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> that is going to be sweet. Just wondering how hard would it be to do that to a H-207?
> 
> Here is a pic. I don't know what those inlays are called. offset blocks i guess?



the problem is those blocks go right up to the edge, to the binding. imo the shark fins look better when they stand on their own, instead of being part of the binding, so itd be hard to make it look good. plus you'd basically be looking at a refret on that thing as well.


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 30, 2008)

Elysian said:


> the problem is those blocks go right up to the edge, to the binding. imo the shark fins look better when they stand on their own, instead of being part of the binding, so itd be hard to make it look good. plus you'd basically be looking at a refret on that thing as well.



thats what I thought. would it be hard just to change the color of the inlays also? (Im guessing it is, for the same reasons)


----------



## Elysian (Aug 30, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> thats what I thought. would it be hard just to change the color of the inlays also? (Im guessing it is, for the same reasons)



if you could make inlays that fit, you could technically get the old ones out of there via heat, and put new ones in.


----------



## xXcondemnedXx (Aug 30, 2008)

dayuum!! that looks sweet as bro!! cant wait till you finish it


----------



## Elysian (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks, today i've been block sanding it with 400, there is some touchup white i need to spray, and then i'll be laying down 6 clear coats, after which i'll decide if i want to do one more day of clear.


----------



## sworth9411 (Aug 31, 2008)

dude this project looks money....great job


----------



## Heeboja (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice work. That pinstripe is a really nice touch. Black Hardware as well?


----------



## Elysian (Aug 31, 2008)

Heeboja said:


> Nice work. That pinstripe is a really nice touch. Black Hardware as well?



of course.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 1, 2008)

I really like those natural wood headstocks.


----------



## Leec (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks great, Adam. I love the binding; I just love all manner of binding.


----------



## tie my rope (Sep 2, 2008)

MOAR PICS. 


nice work though man


----------



## FYP666 (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, that's awesome 

Really cool seeing what progress you have made with this guitar


----------



## Elysian (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks. i got the inlay done yesterday, and got the headstock fully bound, just need to work on sanding the binding down some more, and then getting it all sanded to 320, and it'll be ready for finish.


----------



## Elysian (Sep 2, 2008)

fretboard isn't glued on, just snapped this pic and figured i'd post it. things are moving right along. i had to go with a thicker binding on the headstock because the channel i routed wound up being 1/32nd wider than what i measured on the stewmac binding router jig, which was weird, but hey, i know for the future. it'll wind up being the same width when i'm done finishing the headstock, its getting a white finish just like the body, and i'll take the finish off to make it just as wide as the fretboard binding, the rest will be under the white. i'm gonna be gluing the fretboard on in just a little bit.


----------



## Ruins (Sep 2, 2008)

looks great Adam. i am not posting much but i am always checking on your progress.
love your work


----------



## Elysian (Sep 2, 2008)

Ruins said:


> looks great Adam. i am not posting much but i am always checking on your progress.
> love your work



its alright, i know people are checking it, this thread has nearly 6000 views  i'm fine with not having 1000 people patting me on the back for every post  thatd be one long ass thread!!!


----------



## Elysian (Sep 2, 2008)

the fretboard is now glued on, binding is filed down smooth, and right now i'm working on sanding it to 320 grit. it should be in the finish booth tomorrow or the next day


man, maple is tough to inlay in... i'm probably gonna work a little bit on a couple of the inlays, maybe even remake them, theres 2 in particular i'm not happy with. i think that'll be tomorrows project and i'll get it in the booth the next day.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 2, 2008)

look nice man, nice to see some actual shark fins


----------



## Elysian (Sep 2, 2008)

dun nuh
dun nuh


----------



## bulletbass man (Sep 2, 2008)

I really dig those inlays man.

I'm not the biggest fan of sharkfins or sharkteeth but those things are really awesome (especially the black on the maple)

Did you inlay that with ebony, plastic, or something else?

Also I agree maple is a pain to work with. It's hardness is an absolute pain to do any fine tooling with. But at the same time it's strength is one of it's best characteristics.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 2, 2008)

Looking closely at the pictures it looks like the grain in the inlays lines up with the maple... are those painted?


----------



## Elysian (Sep 2, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Looking closely at the pictures it looks like the grain in the inlays lines up with the maple... are those painted?



no, they're plastic inlay, the lines your seeing is the 80 grit sandpaper i have them sanded to right now, its the quickest way to knock them down level with the fretboard. cut the inlays out by hand, sanded em up some to try to smooth the sides out, and routed the inlay shape into the fretboard with my dremel. they are made of black pickguard material from stewmac.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 2, 2008)

Elysian said:


> no, they're plastic inlay, the lines your seeing is the 80 grit sandpaper i have them sanded to right now, its the quickest way to knock them down level with the fretboard. cut the inlays out by hand, sanded em up some to try to smooth the sides out, and routed the inlay shape into the fretboard with my dremel. they are made of black pickguard material from stewmac.



Cool  Gonna' be a nice looking guitar.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 3, 2008)

The Ibanez RGA and Jackson DK2M are some of my favorite guitars and you're basically making a 7-string love child of the two.

This project=win


----------



## Elysian (Sep 3, 2008)

wannabguitarist said:


> The Ibanez RGA and Jackson DK2M are some of my favorite guitars and you're basically making a 7-string love child of the two.
> 
> This project=win



that was exactly my plan too.


----------



## Memq (Sep 12, 2008)

cant wait to see updates dude! keep em coming!


----------



## GazPots (Sep 12, 2008)

Very nice.


Do you make custom necks by any chance?


----------



## Elysian (Sep 12, 2008)

GazPots said:


> Very nice.
> 
> 
> Do you make custom necks by any chance?



not right now, i'm gonna hold off on doing that unless its for a complete build. very possible in the future though.

this project is on the backburner, this site has given me a wave of business, and for that i'm very grateful, but i'm putting all projects that don't have a customers name attached to them on the back burner until i have some extra time.


----------



## tie my rope (Sep 17, 2008)

thats firkkin sweat.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Sep 28, 2008)

UPDATE!!!!


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 29, 2008)

^^^

Yes plz


----------



## Memq (Sep 29, 2008)

^^^^^^
+1

wii need updates bro!


----------



## winterlover (Sep 29, 2008)

awesomeness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Memq (Oct 31, 2008)

hey dude what happend to this project?!


----------



## bulletbass man (Oct 31, 2008)

^Read 6 posts above yours


----------



## winterlover (Oct 31, 2008)

fuck!

finish it soon hopes I


----------



## Blexican (Nov 12, 2008)

What's the progress on this, Elysian?


----------



## budda (Nov 12, 2008)

holy shit, a blex!!!

and yeah, we need an update.


----------



## Elysian (Nov 12, 2008)

not gonna get one


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 12, 2008)

I want this guitar even though if its not complete, I want it


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 12, 2008)

Elysian said:


> not gonna get one



you give me an update, or i'm GONNA PUNCH YOU IN THE MOUTH!!!



......sorry, i got heated. So whats up with this, it was looking good


----------



## Elysian (Nov 12, 2008)

haven't messed with it in some time because the waterbased finish did not work out, and i've just not been motivated to do anything with it.


----------



## budda (Nov 12, 2008)

get motivated!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 12, 2008)

budda said:


> get motivated!



 I want to see how this turns out!


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jan 29, 2009)

i want that guitar. Gimme...NAO!


----------

